# Remote starters...



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

I was considering a relote starter for the GTO. Has anyone heard about any problems As a result of adding this on? My wife and My mom both reported Starter issues right after having their's installed.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I have one in mine. Ya need to get another key from dealer, around 100.00, then it has to be programmed to car with a Tech II. Then you can have remote installed. No issues with mine. Works great!!


----------



## criminally_sane (Mar 30, 2006)

cool. appreciate it
:cool


----------



## Phantom Black 2004 (Jan 29, 2006)

Make sure that you disable the automatic door lock feature on our cars. I didn't & found the locks "popped" when I remote started the car. Not exactly what you want to happen when you're not around!!


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Clifford Rx 3.5
Alarm with Auto Start
$315 
shoot me a pm


----------



## Alienhummer (Oct 27, 2006)

Can you use the other key that comes with the car or do you need a third key with the remote too.


----------



## Alienhummer (Oct 27, 2006)

I got mine installed using the spare key. The key has to be taken apart and 2 wires hooked up from the key to the ignition switch.


----------

